# Is there a simple way to keep someone from stealing my 2004 4.6L V-8 F-150 overnight, then restore it in the morning?



## twentysixmilesacross (8 mo ago)

Is there a simple way to keep someone from stealing my 2004 4.6L V-8 F-150 overnight, then restore it in the morning?


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

What do you mean by "restore in the morning"? There are any number of way to keep your truck from being swiped; park inside, box it in with another vehicle, park in illuminated area, steering wheel 'club', move to a nicer neighbourhood, etc. If there is a remote fob, store a Faraday bag, metal pot, etc. so it can't be cloned. How determined a thief is will measure your success.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Remove the key?


----------



## twentysixmilesacross (8 mo ago)

lenaitch said:


> What do you mean by "restore in the morning"? There are any number of way to keep your truck from being swiped; park inside, box it in with another vehicle, park in illuminated area, steering wheel 'club', move to a nicer neighbourhood, etc. If there is a remote fob, store a Faraday bag, metal pot, etc. so it can't be cloned. How determined a thief is will measure your success.


It would have to be something done under the hood to disable it from starting, for example.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Pull a fuse 
Ford F-150 - STARTER & IGNITION FUSES AND RELAY LOCATION (2004 - 2008) - YouTube


----------



## twentysixmilesacross (8 mo ago)

Nealtw said:


> Pull a fuse
> Ford F-150 - STARTER & IGNITION FUSES AND RELAY LOCATION (2004 - 2008) - YouTube


Thanks much !


----------



## Elmer-Dallas Texas (9 mo ago)

There is something called a kill switch. I don't know how to make one, but my dad rigged one on a WW2 Willy Jeep he had. All he did was flip something under the dashboard. Took one second to flip.
If someone is watching you when you are flipping it, you should be discreet so they don't learn the trick.


----------



## twentysixmilesacross (8 mo ago)

Elmer-Dallas Texas said:


> There is something called a kill switch. I don't know how to make one, but my dad rigged one on a WW2 Willy Jeep he had. All he did was flip something under the dashboard. Took one second to flip.
> If someone is watching you when you are flipping it, you should be discreet so they don't learn the trick.


Thx, I'm familiar. Had an '82 Buick Lesabre I inherited from my father. Installed a kill switch in the engine compartment, but original intention was for convenience, while working on the engine. Got tired of having to get in and start it up with the key. Also installed a spring-loaded toggle switch in the starter circuit in the engine compartment. So flip first toggle switch wired into the ignition circuit to energize it, then the spring loaded toggle to start it up. Actually as far as the toggle switch in the starter circuit, it was so long ago, I can't remember if it was really a toggle, or starter button. Probably a starter button though.

I had removed the original engine and spent some time rebuilding a different engine I had on an engine stand in my shed. When I finally got the rebuilt engine installed, the starter button or toggle really came in handy when checking everything out. Both ignition circuit toggle and starter toggle or button were hidden under some sort of horizontal sheet metal-type shelf on the driver's side. No way for any by-stander to notice them. However, if I think about it long enough, whatever it is I'm trying to remember will often eventually come back to me (but not this time so far), as I try to re-live in my mind the step-by-step process I followed at that time. Regardless, am sure I would've preferred a starter button, not a toggle.

Wouldn't know where to begin on my 4.6L, but even if I did, probably too much work for these ol' bones. Maybe get a shop to do it for me one day. My goal today was only for a temporary measure to prevent someone from taking it in the next couple of days.


----------



## icerabbit (9 mo ago)

Any radio / alarm installation shop should be able to hook up a kill switch and / or alarm on the vehicle. 

Absent that, a steering wheel bar or pedal hook, can serve as a deterrent.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,...... Keep it simple, install a battery switch,......


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

twentysixmilesacross said:


> stealing my 2004 4.6L V-8 F-150


Maybe if they restore it to a 5.9 liter Cummins diesel and drop it in a Dodge. But, then, you'd notice the difference


----------



## twentysixmilesacross (8 mo ago)

icerabbit said:


> Any radio / alarm installation shop should be able to hook up a kill switch and / or alarm on the vehicle.
> 
> Absent that, a steering wheel bar or pedal hook, can serve as a deterrent.


How does a pedal hook work?


----------



## twentysixmilesacross (8 mo ago)

Bondo said:


> Ayuh,...... Keep it simple, install a battery switch,......





Bondo said:


> Ayuh,...... Keep it simple, install a battery switch,......


How do I do that?


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

twentysixmilesacross said:


> How does a pedal hook work?











Amazon.com: Vechkom Brake Pedal Lock Anti Theft Clutch Lock for car Double Hook Double Protection : Automotive


Buy Vechkom Brake Pedal Lock Anti Theft Clutch Lock for car Double Hook Double Protection: Locking Devices - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## notnew2diy (Sep 1, 2017)

Not sure if something like this will work on new-er vehicles.
1976 Gran Prix. Bright light switch on the floor was used to power the distributor. In normal light mode, car would crank and fire. In bright light mode, car would crank but not fire. Stopped 2 attempted thefts in Chicago. Had to fix the driver side window tho.
No one ever knew it was there.

HTH...Don.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

notnew2diy said:


> In bright light mode, car would crank but not fire.


So you're driving down a long stretch of road, hit the high beams and the car dies??


----------



## iamrfixit (Jan 30, 2011)

I'd wire in a simple toggle switch that can be used to cut power to either the starter relay or the fuel pump. Hide it in an inconspicuous place on or under the dash, yet still easy to access.

Most all Fords have an inertia switch designed to disable the fuel pump after a crash. Usually located behind the passenger kick panel. In the event of a hard hit, this switch simply opens to interrupt power going to the fuel pump. Probably just one power wire in and the other goes to the fuel pump. Just open either wire with a switch and you have no fuel and no start. Be sure to use wire and a switch that are capable of handling the amp draw of the pump, or install a relay.


----------



## wrangler (Oct 9, 2008)

I installed a toggle on the ignition circuit under the dash near the steering wheel on my '71 Opel Gt to deter theft. Unless you knew it was there a would-be thief would just think it wasn't running. I never locked it either so that the windows wouldn't get broken for entry. Would rather replace the cheap stereo than try to locate replacement glass.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

I had a 1986 1/2 Nissan hardbody to which I installed a shriek alarm. If you opened the door, 10 seconds later, the alarm would go off. I believe it was advertised at 160 dB. Too loud for you to stay in the cab. Plus I could hear it from a mile away. I think the simple fuel disabling switch would suffice.


----------



## twentysixmilesacross (8 mo ago)

notnew2diy said:


> Not sure if something like this will work on new-er vehicles.
> 1976 Gran Prix. Bright light switch on the floor was used to power the distributor. In normal light mode, car would crank and fire. In bright light mode, car would crank but not fire. Stopped 2 attempted thefts in Chicago. Had to fix the driver side window tho.
> No one ever knew it was there.
> 
> HTH...Don.


Thanks much!


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

twentysixmilesacross said:


> How do I do that?


Ayuh,..... Either of the battery cables is cut, 'n the switch installed at the cut,....


----------



## twentysixmilesacross (8 mo ago)

Bondo said:


> Ayuh,..... Either of the battery cables is cut, 'n the switch installed at the cut,....


Sounds like a pretty big switch, but a great idea.


----------



## HotRodx10 (Aug 24, 2017)

Nealtw said:


> Remove the key?


I think Neal has the answer. If my 5 seconds of research is correct, a 2004 F-150 has a transponder key. If the computer doesn't receive a valid code from the key, it won't start; it will crank, but it won't start.


----------



## Peter77 (6 mo ago)

A loud, obnoxious alarm will help. Not the kind that sound like an angry mockingbird, but the kind that honk your horn in a random fashion so it doesn't sound like an alarm. Those actually get attention.
Also, moving to a safer neighborhood if they are stealing 18 year old pickup trucks there could be an option. hardware- "the club" if you can find them are a deterrent or just buy one of those 'parking boots' and they can't even tow it away. Lojack or similar, kill switch already mentioned several times, just pulling the negative batt cable could be enough for most.


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

Toggle switch in the wire from the ignition to the starter. Won't engage the starter.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

HotRodx10 said:


> If my 5 seconds of research is correct, a 2004 F-150 has a transponder key. If the computer doesn't receive a valid code from the key, it won't start; it will crank, but it won't start.


Transponder keys minimize theft, but they do not prevent it. There are various was to defeat them, which varies by vehicle. 

In 2020, the F150 was the most stolen vehicle according to the NICB. The most common model year stolen was the 2006.

Using a secondary system like a pedal hook would help, as would a loud audible alarm (not the car horn).

The idea is to deter most thieves. Make you vehicle more difficult to steal and hopefully the thief will go find one similar to yours that is less difficult. But if they really want your vehicle, and are expert at what they do, it is still likely to disappear.


----------



## HotRodx10 (Aug 24, 2017)

Oso954 said:


> In 2020, the F150 was the most stolen vehicle according to the NICB. The most common model year stolen was the 2006.


Hmm...that's surprising. You would think thieves that would go to the trouble to steal something with chipped keys, would steal something newer...or just steal the catalytic converter, like everyone else.


----------



## notnew2diy (Sep 1, 2017)

chandler48 said:


> So you're driving down a long stretch of road, hit the high beams and the car dies??


Nope.
Distributors of that age required 12vdc to start, then switched over to a secondary circuit at a lower voltage while running. Going off memory, electrical is not my strong suit, the solenoid has a R and S post.
R = run
S = start
IIRC.... Hi-beam switch is used on the S wire.

Been a very long time....Don.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

HotRodx10 said:


> Hmm...that's surprising. You would think thieves that would go to the trouble to steal something with chipped keys, would steal something newer...or just steal the catalytic converter, like everyone else.


It's all about what moves in the overseas market. Newer and high-end stuff goes primarily to the Middle East; more mainstream vehicles largely go to Africa.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

twentysixmilesacross said:


> Sounds like a pretty big switch, but a great idea.


Physically yes because they have to handle the amperage. Some are just switches, some come with removable 'keys'. All of the marine units where I worked had them because most boat ignition switches are pretty lame and they often had to be left unattended at public docks and marinas.


----------



## Jeekinz (Jan 29, 2007)

Put a boot on it


----------



## Elmer-Dallas Texas (9 mo ago)

Do you know who is stealing it (borrowing without permission)?


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

twentysixmilesacross said:


> Sounds like a pretty big switch, but a great idea.


Ayuh,..... Heavy duty, but not overly large,.....

They also make 'em that mount directly on the battery post, then the cable mounts to the other side of the switch,.....


----------



## komondor (Feb 20, 2021)

several ways you can pull the fuse, take a couple of spark plug wires out, use a steering wheel lock
something like this is 90 bucks for 2 on Amazon just stencil in your cities name to make them think it is official.


----------



## peter1122 (8 mo ago)

Elmer-Dallas Texas said:


> There is something called a kill switch. I don't know how to make one, but my dad rigged one on a WW2 Willy Jeep he had. All he did was flip something under the dashboard. Took one second to flip.
> If someone is watching you when you are flipping it, you should be discreet so they don't learn the trick.


I installed something like this myself in an old Mustang I used to have,

I installed a switch hidden under my dash that turns off the fuel pump


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Local aouto store should have a "battery kill switch". Comes with a key you take out after "disconnecting" the battery.....


----------



## GeoM (Mar 12, 2021)

twentysixmilesacross said:


> Is there a simple way to keep someone from stealing my 2004 4.6L V-8 F-150 overnight, then restore it in the morning?


Sleep in it with a shotgun in your lap. Have a laptop playing movies, coffee maker and lots of snacks.


----------



## peter1122 (8 mo ago)

GeoM said:


> Sleep in it with a shotgun in your lap. Have a laptop playing movies, coffee maker and lots of snacks.


great idea,

so the guy grabs your gun while your asleep?


----------



## turbo4 (Jan 30, 2021)

Its an 18yr old ford truck ????????. You couldnt pay me to steal it.  Had a couple old ford trucks but none that ever made it too far. No thanks! More trouble and repairs than its worth.


----------



## Matt1963 (5 mo ago)

twentysixmilesacross said:


> Thanks much!


When I bought my f250 it had an aftermarket ignition killer. I took it out because I didn't want it screwing up and causing my truck not to start. Easy cheap thing. Wired under the dash next to the column and you just removed a chip like thing to disable the ignition.


----------



## gthomson (Nov 13, 2016)

A bike alarm might work. They come with remotes. About 110dB.
Put it external somewhere that's hard to get to quick.
But will have to change batteries at times, so it still needs to be accessible to you to do that.
Once they start driving, it'll start going off.
How many thieves want to drive a stolen truck with an alarm going off?
Remote lets you turn it on and off daily.
Haven't tried in a car. But I put one in a tool case with cable lock around the handle. And leave it in plain sight as a honeypot.
So if they grab it and go, it goes off, and hard to get inside quickly to get rid of it.
The goal was mostly to get an alarm going off quick when they grab it, and then they won't know what else might do the same.
So hopefully will encourage them to move on to somewhere else instead of looking around for more things to take.

Free option could also be just to take off the wire going from distributer to coil. I used to know people that did that many years ago.
Do current day thieves bring along one in their thievery kit?

Kind of a funny story, although it wasn't funny at the time.
I used to have a 75 Chevy Luv in my teens. I put electric doors on it.
Windows were changed to electric, also.
I used to keep the windows down and keys under the seat because it was in view to where I was 80% of the time. But they got it on the other 20% of time.
It got stolen. It was found about 20 miles away.
The wire going to the fuel pump hung down a bit, and caused me problems. And them too, as it was disconnected when the truck was found.
Seemed like they ran down the battery trying to get it started without the fuel pump connected.
So the electric doors and windows then didn't work.
They had to break the window to get out - LOL.

For that reason, I do also like the toggle switch to shut off the fuel pump. Not high voltage, can put somewhere strategic, and cost is cheap.
How far will they get? Maybe a few blocks?


----------



## Texican57 (11 mo ago)

I installed a manual fuel cut off switch on a Ford truck years ago.

It mounted by drilling a hole through the floor pan to the left of the seat, within reach when sitting in the driver's seat.

Shut it off as you get out of the truck, back on as you get in.

If the truck gets stolen or you forget to turn the valve on, you'll run out of gas in a few blocks, ask how I know that.

This valve is similar to what I used.

On/off.





__





Panel Mount Inline On/Off Valve, Quarter Turn


Positive handle. Stops marked "On/Off." <BR>Requires 9/16" diameter hole in panel. <BR>Use any 1/4" ID fuel line.<BR><BR>




www.leadingedgeairfoils.com





I used a similar valve on another truck when the electric solenoid to switch between tanks failed.

New solenoid valve was too expensive at the time, so I installed an off/on/off valve.


----------



## jukk0u (Dec 30, 2016)

twentysixmilesacross said:


> Thx, I'm familiar. Had an '82 Buick Lesabre I inherited from my father. Installed a kill switch in the engine compartment, but original intention was for convenience, while working on the engine. Got tired of having to get in and start it up with the key. Also installed a spring-loaded toggle switch in the starter circuit in the engine compartment. So flip first toggle switch wired into the ignition circuit to energize it, then the spring loaded toggle to start it up. Actually as far as the toggle switch in the starter circuit, it was so long ago, I can't remember if it was really a toggle, or starter button. Probably a starter button though.
> 
> I had removed the original engine and spent some time rebuilding a different engine I had on an engine stand in my shed. When I finally got the rebuilt engine installed, the starter button or toggle really came in handy when checking everything out. Both ignition circuit toggle and starter toggle or button were hidden under some sort of horizontal sheet metal-type shelf on the driver's side. No way for any by-stander to notice them. However, if I think about it long enough, whatever it is I'm trying to remember will often eventually come back to me (but not this time so far), as I try to re-live in my mind the step-by-step process I followed at that time. Regardless, am sure I would've preferred a starter button, not a toggle.
> 
> Wouldn't know where to begin on my 4.6L, but even if I did, probably too much work for these ol' bones. Maybe get a shop to do it for me one day. My goal today was only for a temporary measure to prevent someone from taking it in the next couple of days.


Coincidentally... I had a 68 Le Saber to which I added a toggle (reachable, but under the dash) and a spring loaded push button for the starter!


----------



## turbo4 (Jan 30, 2021)

All my fords self destructed on their own.No help needed.


----------



## HotRodx10 (Aug 24, 2017)

gthomson said:


> Free option could also be just to take off the wire going from distributer to coil.


Most 2004 vehicles don't have a coil wire. Most have a coil pack or separate coils for each cylinder or for a pair of cylinders.


----------



## peter1122 (8 mo ago)

gthomson said:


> Free option could also be just to take off the wire going from distributer to coil.


LOL,

distributer type ignition systems went out with the 90's


----------



## Matt1963 (5 mo ago)

HotRodx10 said:


> Most 2004 vehicles don't have a coil wire. Most have a coil pack or separate coils for each cylinder or for a pair of cylinders.


Or a distributer....and how about no dipstick? What's the world coming too!!?


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

turbo4 said:


> Its an 18yr old ford truck ????????. You couldnt pay me to steal it.  Had a couple old ford trucks but none that ever made it too far. No thanks! More trouble and repairs than its worth.


Ayuh,..... I can agree on the timeline, but not the overall thought,.....

I've had an '89, a '96, 'n now a '97 F250 long cab 4x4 diesels,....
370,000 miles on the '89,....
380,000 miles on the '96,.....
'n I just bought the '97, almost 3 years ago, with 60,000 miles on it,.... 

The only problems I had with 'em is, the p/s lines, 'n a couple autotrans issues,....
I searched for over 2 years for my current '97, hopin' to find one from down south, with under 150,000 miles,....

When I found this one, I jumped on it, as, as far as I'm concern, '97 was the last year Ford made a good pickup,.... after '97, they're just wanta be Dodges,...

Where as Chevy ain't made a decent pickup since the ole '80s square bodies,.... since then, they suffer serious chevy frame rot,.... Just like the '60s Impalas,...


----------



## twentysixmilesacross (8 mo ago)

GeoM said:


> Sleep in it with a shotgun in your lap. Have a laptop playing movies, coffee maker and lots of snacks.


Best idea I've heard yet !!


----------



## wrangler (Oct 9, 2008)

Just curious as to why you think somebody is going to 'steal ' your truck at night and then return, I mean, 'restore' it in the morning. 
And if you know someone that's going around and doing this, my truck is due for a little restoring.


----------



## twentysixmilesacross (8 mo ago)

wrangler said:


> Just curious as to why you think somebody is going to 'steal ' your truck at night and then return, I mean, 'restore' it in the morning.
> And if you know someone that's going around and doing this, my truck is due for a little restoring.


Very simple ! Just a poor choice of words. Had in mind "restore," or undo the method of disabling the ignition system or whatever method would be used. Return it to starting condition.


----------



## wrangler (Oct 9, 2008)

twentysixmilesacross said:


> Very simple ! Just a poor choice of words. Had in mind "restore," or undo the method of disabling the ignition system or whatever method would be used. Return it to starting condition.


Gotcha. Thought maybe you were concerned about a family member or other resident 'borrowing' your truck at night while you were sleeping.


----------



## twentysixmilesacross (8 mo ago)

wrangler said:


> Gotcha. Thought maybe you were concerned about a family member or other resident 'borrowing' your truck at night while you were sleeping.


----------

